# How do you apply Thermal paste to a Direct Heat Pipe design cooler?



## Computer_Freak

Hey guys

i have a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus

I basically put some thermal paste (Small vertical stripe) on each heatpipe.

the that the right way of doing it?

or do you apply it any other way?

cause between the heat pipe and the aluminium block, there is small gaps where the excess paste can "escape"

check it out, and tell me the correct way of applying paste on this type of heatsink.

This is the heatsink base. note the space between the pipes and the aluminium block

http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/200907/CMhyper212plus_base.jpg

thanks guys


----------



## 87dtna

I would NOT do it that way.  You could have hot spots on the CPU.

I would put about 2 dots the size of a rice grain on the CPU, take a razor blade and spread it out pretty thin evenly across the entire chip.  This way everything has thermal paste on it for sure and far less chance of hot spots.


----------



## ScottALot

The lazy-mans pea method worked real well with my Xigmatek Dark Knight.


----------



## funkysnair

put one pea sized amount in the middle of your cpu, pur your heatsink ontop with a little pressure (move it side to side a small amount mind) then you fix and tighten the heatsink to the mobo!

once you have made contact with the heatsink on the cpu do not break the bond as it will create air bubbles!

its not difficult but it is important


----------



## 87dtna

That only works well with Intel CPU's because the heat comes from the center of the chip.  With AMD's you have to spread it because if you don't put enough in the middle it won't spread far enough and again could cause hot spots near the corners.

I used the pea method as well with my I5, but I don't recommend it on AMD chips... use the spread method.


----------



## Jamin43

I used this method












http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671/1


----------



## The_Other_One

I hear the pea method's the best as other's have said (and not to spread it) but personally, I still apply a small amount and smooth it out with my finger.  Temps are fine on all my computers, including the laptop's I've reapplied the past on.


----------



## 87dtna

Your finger is the worst thing to use.  The oils in your skin cause contamination.  If you are not overclocking though it won't make much difference how you put it on.


----------



## ScottALot

If you're going to do spread: Wrap a plastic baggie tightly around your finger.

Otherwise, GO PEA


----------



## Machin3

What happens when you apply too much thermal paste. Meaning, instead of putting the drops on there, you squeeze out onto the whole cpu?


----------



## bomberboysk

AMD and intel cpu's both have the cpu die  relatively in the center of the chip. The reason the spread method is not recommended is multiple things, first it is impossible to get a uniform coating, second, you cannot spread with a bond line anywhere near as thin as the pressure spread method will. The theory behind this is that in a perfect world, the bond line is effectively zero, and that if you have two contact surfaces, if you measure the thickness of both objects with and without thermal interface material the measurements should be exactly the same(in a perfect world, in actuality this is not the case). The spread method allows for air pockets and such, and generally the most recommended way is a bb to pea sized drop in the center of the cpu, or slightly more if it is a HDT style cooler. Also, if it is a thicker paste such as shin etsu it should be heated in hot to boiling water for 5-10 minutes before applying so that it is thinner and can be spread out(which is why best temps happen after 2-3 days with shin etsu, the heat from the cpu thins it and combined with the heatsink mounting pressure it flows somewhat as well as gets deeper into the microscopic valleys and ridges of the contact surfaces).

As for putting too much....thermal interface material is a poor conductor of heat actually, especially compared to solid copper or aluminum. Too much will act as an insulator and cause poor temperatures.


----------



## Computer_Freak

the way i applied it, i havent had any problems...

temps are good

Ambient temperature in case is 26°C (I actually put a thermometer in there) and my CPU is idling at 35°C/33°C (Core 1 & 2)

the thing with the blob in the middle, is that it will all get stuck in the middle heatpipe, and all the excess will be trapped in those little "gutters" (I cant think of another word), so the other heatpipes wont get any paste...

Reason why im asking this is cause i want to get AS5 (I currently have Coolermaster Nano Fusion) and my temps are pretty good

With AS5, i believe i will get a 1 - 2 degree drop...

I also want to apply the paste properly, as AS5 is expensive...

btw, the coolermaster manual states that it should be spread evenly with a card (they supplied one)

maybe, i can try that, spread it evenly, and then put a few small blobs on the heatpipes so that the heatpipes get a better coverage...

i dont know... its a weird thing...

I used the blob on a normal cooler, flat base, but this seems like the blob wont work...


----------



## 87dtna

ScottALot said:


> If you're going to do spread: Wrap a plastic baggie tightly around your finger.
> 
> Otherwise, GO PEA



I use a razor blade, and make it really thin.


----------



## Jamin43

Computer_Freak said:


> I also want to apply the paste properly, as AS5 is expensive...



$ 9 bucks Free Shipping

You'll get enough in there for a few installs.  4-6 if I had to guess. 

I got mine at local Radio Shack for under 10 bucks.


----------



## ScottALot

Or you can go to bombsquadcomputers.com and pick up some Shin Etsu which is a tad better than AS5. Not very expensive, either. (7$ + Free Shipping if you're in the states)


----------



## Bodaggit23

I don't like this style heatsink for this very reason, unless the pipes were precision fitting when they were installed, there's always going to be gaps
between the pipes and the block. Good to hear you're having luck with your
particular method, as I'm not sure which method I would use either. These heatsinks are unique that way. Whatever works. :good:

Also, a PEA is bigger than you need. I've used my tube of AS5 about 8 times on various heatsinks and gpu's. A little does indeed, go a long way.

Granted, this looks like Silicone based TIM, and it spreads much easier, but you get the idea.


----------



## Computer_Freak

here though in south africa, its $15

plus i can only get it from a online retailer (so shipping will be another $5)


----------



## 87dtna

This might help-

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## birscaplug

I don't like this style heatsink for this very reason, unless the pipes were precision fitting when they were installed,


----------



## Computer_Freak

this style though is working wonders

35°C on a 26°C ambient?

and it was cheap...

The last pic is how i applied mine...


----------



## 87dtna

Computer_Freak said:


> this style though is working wonders
> 
> 35°C on a 26°C ambient?
> 
> and it was cheap...
> 
> The last pic is how i applied mine...



Is that load temp?  What are you using to load the CPU?


Also, what Vcore are you running?  Your CPU doesn't put off a whole ton a heat to begin with.  Do you know stock HSF temps at the settings you are using now to compare?


----------



## linkin

I used the rice grain/pea method. no spreading, apart from when i screwed in the cooler. 22c idle temp on both cores. nice and even.

not only is this method convenient, it works well if done properly (not a whole tube of paste  but a small amount)


----------



## The Chad

Computer Freak? Your from SA??  Damn me too! I though I was the only one from south africa on here!

BTW, you can get AS5 from Sybaritic for R120. It's not that bad, you'll get a few applications from it.


----------



## Computer_Freak

87dtna said:


> Is that load temp?  What are you using to load the CPU?
> 
> 
> Also, what Vcore are you running?  Your CPU doesn't put off a whole ton a heat to begin with.  Do you know stock HSF temps at the settings you are using now to compare?




my load is 50 degrees (prime 95 stress test) and 46 degrees during games (Crysis, CoD4)

stock cooler was about 10 - 15 degrees more. I changed the cooler around August (winter here)) and my temps dropped 11 degrees

so its around there. and the paste hadnt set in at that time

My bro is running a stock cooler (same CPU) with a 120mm fan blowing directly on his CPU and he is getting 46 degrees. (i just compared, im getting 35, he is getting 45, right this instant)

I have no space for a side fan, as my cooler it too tall. I wish i did though, but that just means more dust...



Chad, yeah i am from SA

See, I prefer to not order online. Dont like giving my dads credit card number online... Especially for such a small item, and pay R50 on top for postage...

I would rather go to Corex (they supply the stores here) and get a few things (they have an Antec Paste, which is made by AS, its actually the same as AS5, just costs R20 less)

and while im there, i can buy my next build...


----------



## 87dtna

Cool, sounds like your cooling is covered now.


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> This might help-
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5



Excellent! It similar to what the OP did. :good:


----------



## Computer_Freak

Bodaggit23 said:


> Excellent! It similar to what the OP did. :good:



I did what the last picture showed.

But i didnt fill the gaps between the pipe and block

I just put a little more than needed on each heatpipe (not on the block like how they did it) and i think it filled out perfectly

My temps are very good, computer is stable

Running 2.81GHz OC from 2.13GHz

Im gonna push it to 2.9GHz (I cant hit 3 without raising the voltage...)


----------

